# Seite zum Spielvoraussetung testen



## jestaa (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo leute,
ich kannte früher eine Seite,dort konnte ich aktuelle Spiele auswählen dann wurde ein test durchgeführt und anschließend wurde mir berichtet ob Mein system die Vorraussetzungen für das Spiel erfüllt.
Kennt jemand von euch die Seite oder eine ähnlich?
Ich danke für Antworte..


----------



## kentaru (6. Juli 2009)

Ja ich kenne eine 

Can You RUN It?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Juli 2009)

funzt nur leider mitm neuen FF nicht.. glaub ich..


----------

